# Do you print your own work?



## hamlet (Jan 20, 2016)

With everything being digital and the ease of how you can shoot and store images, i'm wondering how many people here ever do really print their own work in any form? Also as an extra question in the poll: is photography worth doing if you never print your work?


----------



## sscarmack (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a huge collage behind my couch about 5ft x 4ft made up of around 10 images of my best work.

I also just recently bought about 25 gallery frames to start hanging some stuff up.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes it's worth doing if you don't make prints.

I print my own.

Joe


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 20, 2016)

Depends on how you intend to use an image I suppose. It wouldn't be for me because I don't post much online.

I read there's an expectation that we might actually end up with fewer photographs from this era in history than in the past because people aren't saving them as much.

I usually print some 4x6s of any series of photos I've taken, and print 8x10s of anything significant. I print my own.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 20, 2016)

I regularly have prints made.  Either I print here, or I have them printed.  I print for myself, I print for clients.  I frame and hang larger prints on the walls, I put smaller prints in photo albums, I sell print packages to clients, I give prints to loved ones, in frames or just loose for them to do as they will with them.

I love seeing prints of my work, the bigger the better.

Is it worth doing if you never print your work?  I guess that's up to each individual.

For me, I guess I'd answer yes, it'd still be worth it.  If it were suddenly impossible to ever print again, but I could still see and display my work digitally, I'd keep doing it.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 20, 2016)

I print my own work all the time, although it would still be worth doing if I didn't, as a print isn't the only medium with which to view them.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2016)

I printed 4 samples once.  Still have yet to get around to actually ordering the prints in the size I want...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a lot of my own work printed; not only am I continually updating my portfolio, but there are some images I actually like enough to display at home, and it's always nice to have samples to show people.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2016)

How is everything digital ? I shoot 99% film and make silver prints in my darkroom and so do many others


----------



## hamlet (Jan 20, 2016)

I just ordered my first real print today. I'll post a picture of the print when it arrives and it's about 60x90cm or 2x3 feet. (i think)


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have posted on here in the past, printing is very gratifying for me!  Even if they are 4x6's destined for the desk drawer.   Nicely framed prints make for great gifts as well.  I keep small prints of the kids in magnetic photo sleeves to stick on fridges.  If I couldn't hold a great picture in my hand I'm not sure photography would be worth it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Yes it's worth doing if you don't make prints.


+1.
Early on I did my own printing.
But time I spent in the darkroom developing film and making prints took away time from making new photographs.
So I quit making my own prints and farmed all that work out to a good print lab.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes, for me it would still be worth doing without printing. But I much prefer others peoples reaction when viewing a print. Sometimes I learn something just by having a print that is always visible. 

When I shot Kodachrome it was a very low percentage of images that were printed. When I shot B&W film I would print at least a few images from every roll.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 20, 2016)

A few years ago I started a photography journal and every New Year's Day I write out my goals for that year.  In 2013 my goal has been to print a minimum of 26 photos.  Some are gifts, some are for my home, some for my office and some for contests.  But since then that has been a goal for every year.  Would it be worth it if I couldn't print.... sure.  I mean I could still share them... but there is something magic about an actual print in my hand.


----------



## hamlet (Jan 20, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> A few years ago I started a photography journal and every New Year's Day I write out my goals for that year.  In 2013 my goal has been to print a minimum of 26 photos.  Some are gifts, some are for my home, some for my office and some for contests.  But since then that has been a goal for every year.  Would it be worth it if I couldn't print.... sure.  I mean I could still share them... but there is something magic about an actual print in my hand.


Yeah, there is something about putting your work on a permanent medium. The commitment to having it look its best becomes so much more real since you cant do any more adjustments. At least that's been my experience, i'm still doubting if i made the right choices when i sent out my picture to be developed into a large print.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 21, 2016)

Generally I print my own, with the exception of Photographs of Lincoln, Grant, Jefferson, Hamilton & Franklin.  For some reason the U.S. Guberment gets really upset when I print them.  Something about them numbers with them $ signs on the photos that ticks em off.


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2016)

Most of my personal stuff I never print. But all my work related stuff ends up in magazines, brochures and large prints.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 22, 2016)

Being retired I rarely print my own work. Most of the little commercial work I do is submitted via the internet. Although when someone submits a photo for restoration, or manipulation, the result goes out to a commercial print shop and usually I put it back in the same frame the original was in.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 29, 2016)

Print my own color, generally in a size that fits well on 13 x 19 paper.
(I bought a 5 boxes of Canon Semi-gloss and just love it)

I send out black and white to a place that uses Epsom 7 or 8 tone grey inks.

The real mark of a picture is how it looks in a print, I think.


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, I print my own pictures. Not all of them by a long shot, but a good picture looks better on paper. Also, it makes it easier to hang on the wall.

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## xenskhe (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, i think it's worth doing regardless - you may get into printing later on. I get nice results from the local fuji lab. I can optically print at home. I like to support specialists that have set up small businesses to provide the service.


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 29, 2016)

The OP said "Also as an extra question in the poll: is photography worth doing if you never print your work?"
To my mind it's a different question. "Is it worth doing photos if the photos are not VIEWED" My answer is that my photos are viewed on 4 different laptops, 2 desktop units and a number of internet sites so yes even my few photos are worth doing.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 29, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> The OP said "Also as an extra question in the poll: is photography worth doing if you never print your work?"
> To my mind it's a different question. "Is it worth doing photos if the photos are not VIEWED" My answer is that my photos are viewed on 4 different laptops, 2 desktop units and a number of internet sites so yes even my few photos are worth doing.


Do you realize how expensive it is to hang laptops and desktops all over the house on the wall?  

I would have to agree, unless it is for business, then the need/want to print your own depends on the viewing needs.  Me, I print what we hang around the house.  With 3 grand daughters, 13, 6, & 4 pictures change every few months or less. (Happy wife, happy life)  I prefer to do it myself.
For someone that is viewing them electronically for the most part let someone else print what you need.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 29, 2016)

I only print my work when someone says "Wow, that is a wall hanger".



So in other words....no I have not printed my work yet.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 29, 2016)

Wait till you have grand daughters.  There are a lot of "wall hangers" that grandma wants printed.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 1, 2016)

I print a lot. Most photos that I put online are cropped in 5x7 ratio because I like that size photo over a 4x6 so if at all I can fit it in that ratio practically and it looks ok I will do so.

I regularly print at home, but a lab is better, especially for black and white with my set up (printer is on the budget side). I use permajet oyster for the most part. 

Most photos I have seen look better in print than in digital format. You can't really pixel peep a print


----------



## Peeb (Mar 1, 2016)

For me, the cost of purchasing, supplying, and maintaining equipment capable of producing excellent prints is simply not worth it. 

I'll happily have my better shot printed by the pros.  If you feel differently, sure- there's nothing wrong with taking satisfaction in making your own prints.  Also nothing wrong with never having prints made if you don't see the need.  It's all good.


----------



## calamityjane (Mar 1, 2016)

My work is largely editorial, so it gets printed in the press or appears online. Every once in a while I get the urge to print something to hang on a wall. Lately, I've taken up making etchings, and am using my photos to base them on. Hand-printing from a copper etching plate is something else in terms of satisfaction! I'm hooked!


----------

